# Pasture Damaged by Rain



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I am unfortunately going to lose a pasture at this rate of rainfall. I had to yard the whole herd into one as not to damage the others. Erosion is going to be pretty severe when cows are just trampling the grass under. I'm going to have to reseed next year so might as well get as much manure laid down as possible.

I'm drilling in the fall as normal but will be spreading about a hundred pounds an acre in late Feb - early March.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, winter pastures are a mess right now, actually back to feeding our critters in the barn as unless I bring one of the four wheel drive tractors home no way in hell are we moving the portable bunks.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The oldest pasture here is now partially underwater. The culvert under the road can't handle the flow. It's a wet weather creek that doesn't flow unless there's been a fair amount of rain. It's bad. We need a good month of dry weather, never thought I'd say that.

Just talked to my brother, he has an acre and half pond and it's now going over the dam. It's 16' deep at the dam end. The spillway around the side and the 4" drainpipe can't handle this much rain.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

From Dad's house left to right







water damming up in a bottom







over the culvert at bottom of road







pasture my cows currently are in

My Backyard


----------

